# Estação Meteorológica da Lousã (Aeródromo) (I.M.)



## Lousano (4 Ago 2011 às 14:35)

Uma visita matinal até ao aeródromo da Lousã para ver a estação meteorológica do IM.

Após questionar um elemento do local, que não me soube explicar a localização da estação, fui dar uma volta aproveitando para dar dois dedos de conversa com o piloto do helicóptero da protecção civil estacionado no local para combate dos fogos florestais (apenas um meio aéreo este ano devido aos cortes orçamentais - penso que normalmente seriam 3).














Junto ao heliporto uma estação meteorológica com aspecto de abandono, mas não seria do IM por falta do anenómetro a 10mt.














Já a pensar que teria que correr todo o perímetro do aeródromo, eis que vejo um poste metálico no meio de um matagal.















Tirei uma foto a cerca de 1,5mt do solo para se ver melhor o triste panorama








Agora faltava o pior, atravessar o matagal. Aproveitando os trilhos deixados pelos javalis lá avancei a muito custo até à estação, que depois de derrubar as ervas mais altas lá consegui tirar umas fotos:














Agora já chega um pouco de sol às placas







Retirei com cuidado o pobre caracol







Visão para Norte:








Para Sul:








Localização da estação:


----------



## filipe cunha (4 Ago 2011 às 19:37)

Boa reportagem


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Ago 2011 às 20:01)

Bem, mais uma estação meteoerva  

Boa reportagem de qualquer das maneiras


----------



## Z13 (5 Ago 2011 às 10:10)

Mais uma situação de crime lesa-pátria....

Meu Deus, como é possível investir milhares de euros em cada estação automática e depois deixá-la aos bichos...

Não haverá no aeródromo algum responsável pela limpeza das instalações??


Bela descoberta Lousano! Aposto que ficaste com as meias cheias de erva seca!!!


----------



## Lousano (6 Ago 2011 às 11:51)

Ter afastado as ervas mais altas das placas solares parece que resultou no envio de dados diário completo, algo que não acontecia há muito.






A temperatura registada, sobretudo durante o período mais quente, é que me parece muito inflacionada. Possivelmente será devido à deficiente ventilação do sensor resultante daquele matagal.


----------

